# Scaling Rango's teeth!



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey folks,

I just had my tri-annual dental cleaning & the hygenist & I got talking about..... dogs *mock surprise.* I asked her what she did for hers. She, of course, brushes & _USED TO be able_ to scale the teeth of her 12# Schnauzer- nooooooo longer *grin*

Soooooooo, of course I asked her how to do it & she offered to give me some hand scaling tools the office no longer used.

My feelings on the use of anaesthetic is dim. Rango is just under 1 year & he chews bullies, Himalayans, RMBs & yet there was slight but noticeable buildup on his back molars & canines.

"What the heck", I thought, "How hard can it be?" He is 66# & I am amazed that he let me do it. He wasn't _jazzed_, I'll admit but the unsightly tartar is gone. He got lots of clicks, treats & cooing. By the end, he was laying down & worn out, I was hot & exhausted but afterwards we played his favourite game of tug & fetch & ended with a salmon jerky treat. Will I wait until my husband is home next time......oh yeah. Will I have to admit that I did it in the 1st place.... yep *sigh* 

A GREAT how- to video:





Buy your own pet scaler tool:
Dog Dental Tools: Tooth Scaler

Good luck!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I wondered about trying this with a 7 year old that has never had it done... any thoughts?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My vet flicked the worst off the tartar both Poppy's and Sophy's teeth with his thumb nail! I was extremely impressed - I've tried but my nails aren't strong enough.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

It also helps greatly to use a solution, like Leba III (made in Canada I think) spray for a bit and it actually loosens everything and it's much easier. I have been using on Sunny and he is better, but am worried about his gums --- I have been brushing now, and using Leba, and bones, etc., but I may need to have them cleaned anyway. Wanted to wait since he was just neutered in July, and I really HATE putting a dog out, as it is not good for them unless, of course, you have to. Not sure if we are at "have to" ---


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I routinely brush and scale Chagall's teeth, and he's pretty good about it, but Gretta is _amazing!!_ I start my dogs off on an oral care program as puppies, so they come to tolerant it rather well. I think to start doing it on an older dog, you'd need to proceed _very_ slowly. 

If the dog is already used to having its teeth brushed, it might be a bit easier. If not, you can start off by using dog toothpaste on sterile gauze to rub its gums and, after gaining some acceptance with that, move on to a toothbrush or finger brush if you like. Then take the plunge and try using a scaler, maybe one or two teeth per session, and build up to doing the whole mouth.

Handling the scaling tool is a bit tricky, IMO. You don't want to pierce the dog's gums unnecessarily and you have to resist using too much pressure. Make sure to "sterilize" the scaler after use. Good instructional video, good dog, and good luck to anyone attempting this! The good doggy breath, teeth and health are worth it!!:biggrin:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I scale both my dogs teeth, you would never be able to guess their ages on the state of their teeth! 

ETA: What if the teeth get scraped by the sharper part of the tool?


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I have always scaled my dogs teeth too. However, you do need to be careful not to be too zealous with the scaling. You can create small grooves or rough surfaces om
the tooth for tartar to grab on to which makes the whole tartar process even worse.


----------



## Jkline65 (Feb 23, 2011)

*teeth*

I took Maggie to the vet to have her put under and have her teeth cleaned and the vet called me a few hours later and said she was able to do the whole procedure with out anesthetizing her SO it's not always necessary to have them put under. (She did say this was the only time she was ever able to do this though so....) Maggie has Addison's and a slight heart murmur so she was reticent to put her under and just started scraping and whatever it is they do and she ended up doing the whole procedure. You could try that. I do brush her teeth (not every day like I shoot for but often) and water pic them weekly (big mess by the way but works nice) so she is used to having her mouth fool with.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I just got Carley this pass Oct. I started right away working on her teeth with bully sticks, holves, antlers and now raw meaty bones. I just took her to the vet to have them scaled and was told that she did not need it! I will take her again in 6 months for another check. I was under contract by the breeder to have her teeth done within 3 months ... I have made a huge improvement with the chew things. But I do not brush or scale. I may give it a try . Thanks


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

liljaker said:


> It also helps greatly to use a solution, like Leba III (made in Canada I think) spray for a bit and it actually loosens everything and it's much easier. I have been using on Sunny and he is better, but am worried about his gums --- I have been brushing now, and using Leba, and bones, etc., but I may need to have them cleaned anyway.


Another good product 1st developed for humans is Proden Plaqueoff
For animals | SwedenCare


----------



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

Kloliver said:


> Another good product 1st developed for humans is Proden Plaqueoff
> For animals | SwedenCare


This stuff is awesome and so easy to use. It flaked off horrible tartar on my two very very old dogs (teens) after a few weeks of use and kept it off. We used it for nearly a couple of months before the thick tartar came off my dogs' teeth. I thought it was a joke or only worked if the teeth were fairly tartar free. Nope, it was amazing. It's the only thing I can use on my yorkie because she will not let anybody near her mouth. Her teeth are clean and shiny.


----------



## Courtney_20_00 (Sep 18, 2011)

I also hand scale Flo's teeth....she is very good at this....I have taught her to open her mouth when needed so this helps. Working at a vets office you learn what is nice for a dog to know and I tend to teach my dogs this.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Without polishing the teeth after, scaling creates tiny grooves on the enamal that tarter will stick too. I dont like hand scaling for this reason. Tarter will accumulate faster because of the grooves. Brushing is the best.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Without polishing the teeth after, scaling creates tiny grooves on the enamal that tarter will stick too. I dont like hand scaling for this reason. Tarter will accumulate faster because of the grooves. Brushing is the best.


Great info, THX. Between brushing & Proden I hope not to scale again.


----------

